# Italia Brasile: il gol di Balotelli. Video



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

Italia Brasile del 21 Marzo 2013. Il bellissimo gol di *Balotelli*
*
Video da Youtube*


----------



## Blu71 (21 Marzo 2013)

Grande gol, meno male che è nostro.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Marzo 2013)

che giocatorone


----------



## DannySa (21 Marzo 2013)

E' un fuoriclasse, si diceva che Balotelli non spostava però stasera ha tirato fuori una perla in mondovisione e ha sfornato una grande prestazione, nulla da dire se avesse fatto tripletta.
E' il nostro fuoriclasse.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

grandissimo gol...forza Mario!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Ansa: piovono meteoriti. Julio cacciatore di farfalle


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Marzo 2013)

I rosiconi delle altre squadre dicevano che era un sopravvalutato, bravo solo a stare Sui giornali, uno che non sapeva giocare per la squadra, mai decisivo. E poi........poi e' venuto al Milan e' ha fatto vedere di che pasta e' fatto. Balotelli uno di noi!


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Marzo 2013)

Gol fotocopia di quello contro la Polonia.

Grazie Manchester CIty avevano un fenomeno e ce lo hanno regalato per 2 noci


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Marzo 2013)

Non può essere costato solo 20 mln,io non posso credere che il city abbia ceduto uno come Mario per 4 banane,calcisticamente parlando.Mah.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non può essere costato solo 20 mln,io non posso credere che il city abbia ceduto uno come Mario per 4 banane,calcisticamente parlando.Mah.....



un po' di fortuna, siamo stati polli a vendere Ibra per 21 milioni e abbiamo preso il sostituto a quella cifra...


----------



## admin (21 Marzo 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> I rosiconi delle altre squadre dicevano che era un sopravvalutato, bravo solo a stare Sui giornali, uno che non sapeva giocare per la squadra, mai decisivo. E poi........poi e' venuto al Milan e' ha fatto vedere di che pasta e' fatto. Balotelli uno di noi!



Beh, chi dà del sopravvalutato a Balotelli di calcio ne capisce davvero poco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Marzo 2013)

Sappiamo tutti che Mario a Manchester non voleva proprio più starci.


----------



## BB7 (21 Marzo 2013)

Se volete una qualità migliore:


----------



## chicagousait (21 Marzo 2013)

Nn ringrazieremo mai abbastanza il Manchester City per averci venduto Balotelli


----------



## Canonista (21 Marzo 2013)

Bellissimo gol.

Mi ha ricordato quello di Pato...


----------



## Jino (21 Marzo 2013)

Se questo ragazzo si convince a dare sempre tutto ad ogni partita entra di diritto nell'elitè dei più forti al mondo.


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, chi dà del sopravvalutato a Balotelli di calcio ne capisce davvero poco.



Daccordissimo con te. Ma in giro ce ne sono tanti che di calcio ne capiscono davvero poco


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, chi dà del sopravvalutato a Balotelli di calcio ne capisce davvero poco.



Quoto col sangue. Balotelli ha tutte le potenzialità per diventare uno dei migliori. A meno di vent'anni già era decisivo per vincere gli scudetti con l'Inter.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Quoto col sangue. Balotelli ha tutte le potenzialità per diventare uno dei migliori. A meno di vent'anni già era decisivo per vincere gli scudetti con l'Inter.



Meno male che non è venuto da voi sennò erano c........


----------



## juventino (22 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non può essere costato solo 20 mln,io non posso credere che il city abbia ceduto uno come Mario per 4 banane,calcisticamente parlando.Mah.....



E' la conseguenza di quando si costruisce una squadra senza criterio, con le figurine e senza il minimo progetto. In un contesto come il City Baoltelli non sarebbe mai potuto crescere. Fu l'Inter a fare la follia di cederlo senza considerare di puntare su di lui.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Meno male che non è venuto da voi sennò erano c........



Ci ho sperato per molto tempo che prima o poi a Marmotta gli venisse in mente forte del fatto che anche noi avevamo appena cominciato a fare affari con Raiola (mi riferisco a Pogba). Ma purtroppo si sa che la Marmotta non è propriamente il più grande genio del calciomercato. Cerco di consolarmi con Pogba, anche lui fortissimo e con immense potenzialità. Almeno quello l'abbiamo preso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Marzo 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Bellissimo gol.
> 
> Mi ha ricordato quello di Pato...



Chiii ?????  

cmq a parte gli scherzi.. a prendere questo al posto del morto brasiliano abbiamo fatto l'affare del secolo ..


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Marzo 2013)

E ma David Luiz l'ha lasciato tirare, e ma julio era fuori dai pali, eh ma era centrale, gol fortunoso altro che spettacolo o meravoglioso [cit tifosi interisti]


----------



## Gre-No-Li (22 Marzo 2013)

Nessuno sottovaluta Balotelli, l'incognita è racchiusa nella sua scatola cranica.


----------



## Brontolo (23 Marzo 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;151305 ha scritto:


> E ma David Luiz l'ha lasciato tirare, e ma julio era fuori dai pali, eh ma era centrale, gol fortunoso altro che spettacolo o meravoglioso [cit tifosi interisti]



se tutto fosse come dovrebbe essere, allora le partite finirebbero sempre zero a zero -.-
un gol veramente bello


----------



## Canonista (23 Marzo 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chiii ?????
> 
> cmq a parte gli scherzi.. a prendere questo al posto del morto brasiliano abbiamo fatto l'affare del secolo ..





dai ok che è un rottame, ma di gol belli ne ha fatti...
Mi riferivo a questo comunque, dove si prende gioco di Zlatan


----------



## Devil May Cry (24 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ci ho sperato per molto tempo che prima o poi a Marmotta gli venisse in mente forte del fatto che anche noi avevamo appena cominciato a fare affari con Raiola (mi riferisco a Pogba). Ma purtroppo si sa che la Marmotta non è propriamente il più grande genio del calciomercato. Cerco di consolarmi con Pogba, anche lui fortissimo e con immense potenzialità. Almeno quello l'abbiamo preso.



Pogba fa paura..E' un fuoriclasse già adesso..Massimo 2 anni e sarà tra i 5 centrocampisti più forti del mondo.
Racchiude la cattiveria di Vidal,i piedi buoni di pirlo ed il fisico e la sleppa di Ibra..Un fenomeno.


----------

